# You favorite Right-Wing news sources!



## Gudj (Dec 21, 2009)

So, I enjoy reading far right news websites and stuff. It's possible that I do it to see what sort of stupidity we are up against, and learn their arguments; or to just laugh at the blatant lack of logic and excess of advertisements; or maybe somewhere deep down I am a fascist idiot. I don't really know. 
It frustrates me how I agree alot of the time with part of what they are saying because it makes sense and is radical...but then the rest of the article is the complete opposite of reason. I find that this is true of alot of right-wing social and political views.

I'm sure it's happened to many of us where we get picked up by a trucker or someone and they are all like "Fuck the government / fuck giant transnational corporations / (sometimes even) we need to be able to provide for our communities by growing our food" and you are thinking this guy is really cool. But then it happens "And make English the only language!" or "who needs mountain tops!?" or "If they don't want to go to prison, they should stay in their OWN countries!". You know what I mean right?


I _do_ know that I am currently hooked on http://www.wnd.com 
It is a really poorly designed site that mixes ads in with stories. They often have commentary by Chuck Norris and my current favorite article is "Soy is making our kids gay".

So, do you enjoy boneheaded news sources to? If so, what are they and why?


----------



## veggieguy12 (Dec 21, 2009)

If soy makes kids happy, I say, fine!
Now if only it didn't generate estrogen and wasn't linked to cancer...


----------



## connerR (Dec 23, 2009)

My grandmother is _fiercely_ conservative. Every time I visit her, Fox News is on, and it's just like what you said about truck drivers, Gudj. Some things I hear make me say: "fuck yeah!" then other things just leave me with a blank stare. Most of the latter has to do with religion-based things.

Far-left news is more entertaining to me, though. The right-wing media pretty much just says the same thing over and over again. But the left-wing stuff is where it's at. All the Obama hype, analysts that don't have any real credentials, crazy claims and hypotheses, politicians that, when asked difficult questions, take a deep breath and recite a bunch of campaign slogans that make no real sense. 

Any news source, I think, is a waste of time. They're all the same, just inversions of each other.


----------



## Franny (Dec 23, 2009)

veggieguy12 said:


> If soy makes kids happy, I say, fine!
> Now if only it didn't generate estrogen and wasn't linked to cancer...



Soy contains precursors to estrogen, and if a body is programmed to produce large amounts of estrogen soy may aid the process. But as for altering hormones, it doesn't do that to a significant extent.

The hormones injected into cattle and given to chickens in their feed though, those are the ones I'm not too sure I want to ingest.

Regardless, I don't think there's anything you can eat that would "turn you gay."


----------



## connerR (Dec 24, 2009)

Unless "gay" is being used in the happy definition. In that case, there's a lot of food that makes me the gayest motherfucker alive, especially when I'm really hungry.


----------



## macks (Dec 24, 2009)

Sometimes I can stand a little bit of Television news. Mostly I read the paper, but still find myself putting it down and complaining about whatever I read to the next friend I happen across. I find that reading any news source from any angle makes me feel angry and hopeless. 

“Actually we are a vulgar, pushing mob whose passions are easily mobilized by demagogues, newspaper men, religious quacks, agitators and such like. To call this a society of free peoples is blasphemous. What have we to offer the world besides the superabundant loot which we recklessly plunder from the earth under the maniacal delusion that this insane activity represents progress and enlightenment?” -Henry Miller


----------

